# Venice Guide Service Late August Report



## Louis Rossignol (Sep 28, 2006)

The river is still teetering around 5-6' and just wont go down all the way, but in Venice, you can always count on redfish.

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Louis Rossignol (Sep 28, 2006)

and more


----------



## Louis Rossignol (Sep 28, 2006)

more


----------



## Louis Rossignol (Sep 28, 2006)

and lastly


----------

